# Jede große neue Datei kaputt

## loc-doc

Hallo

In meinen Raid verbund geht jede neue große Datei ab 400 MB kaputt.

Ich habe das Raid schon mit ext3, XFS formatiert dann kopier ich irgendein ISO auf die Platte das geht dann kopier ich das zweite dann ist es defekt und alle anderen danach auch.

Es geht immer nur das erste, nachdem ich das Raid neu anlege. 

Was mach ich falsch, ode Bug ?

Mit Kernel 2.4.24-xfs-r1 und 2.4.24-xfs-r3 probiert.

Raid: chunk-size: 64

        7 HD's

        Level 5

Board mit VIA Chipsatz von Epox mit 2 Raid Controllern onBoard von High Point

Ich hoffe alle wichtigen angaben sind da.

DANKE !

gruß DOC

----------

## PrakashP

RAM ist OK? (memtest...)

----------

## UTgamer

Ich hab gleiches/ähnliches Problem mit Promise RAID Kontrollern, bis einschließlich Kernel 2.4.18 ging das noch sauber (HW ungeändert).

Mittlerweile hab ich für:

/

/opt

/var

/home

/usr

eigene Partitionen. Obwohl die Festplatte in Ordnung ist treten bei grösseren Dateien nur Fehler im /usr Verzeichnis auf. In /home äußerst selten nur bei extensiver Festplattennutzung.

In /var /opt und / überhaupt nicht.

Sobald ich wieder Zeit hab werde ich auch noch in /usr Unterverzeichnissen Partitionen einfügen. Es geht auch mit unterschiedlichen OOPS - Meldungen des Kernels beim herunterfahren einher.

Nicht zu verachten sind die Grafikkartentreiber (bei mir nvidia), je nach installierten Versionen treten mehr oder weniger Fehler auf.

Es giebt noch weitere Treaths im Forum die dieses Problem ansprechen. Insgeheim hoffe ich das der ewige Versager Hurd mal erscheinen mag, *um Linux ein wenig fremd zu gehen* ähm nur zum testen *g*.

Aber wie mein Vorposter schon erwähnte in deinem Falle kann es auch etwas anderes  wie ein defektes RAM sein.

----------

## loc-doc

Danke erst mal

Ich denke nicht das es am mem liegt mach aber dann mal einen Test.

Denn auf hda geht ja alles habe noch keine Probs gehabt.

Das ist echt schon komisch, kann ma irgendwelche Debugger Tools einrichten ?

Ich denke es liegt am Kernel?

Dateisystem schliest ich aus, habe es mit verschieden probiert.

Probier es jetzt mal nur mit 4 HD.

Ma einen Freund fragen der hat ein RAID mit gs-sources, der ist nur leider im Urlaub.

----------

## loc-doc

Also an den Platten liegt es nicht habe smartctl mal laufen lassen.

 :Mad: 

Wer hat noch ne Idee?

----------

## loc-doc

Also memtest heute nacht laufen lassen, wie erwartet kein fehler.

unmerge Nvidia und glx Kernnel neu gebaut geht immer noch nicht.

An was kann das verdammt nochmal liegen?   :Mad: 

Bitte um  HILFE

DANKE!

gruß DOC

----------

## beejay

Ist das Datenkabel zwischen den Platten und dem Controller in Ordnung (defekt? zu lang?)

Mal versucht auf ein auf ein 2.6er Kernel oder ein anderes Kernel der 2.4er Serie (z.B. gs-sources) umzusteigen?

----------

## PrakashP

Ansonsten mal sich hilfesuchend an lkml.org wenden...obwohl, wenn du den promise eigenen Raid benutzt, dann Pech. Beim Linux Raid gäbe es dort bestimmt Hilfe.

----------

## loc-doc

Danke , bin doch nicht ganz alleine !

Daten kabel ist es nicht schon gewechselt habe es auch schon 4 HD reduziert.

Bau jetzt auf hdb ein zweites system auf, bin mal gespannt ob es klappt.

Als Sources nehme ich den gs-sources mal, der kann ja auch xfs.

Ja ich brauch XFS wegen ACL.

Ich habe kein Promise ich habe den HPT 374 Chip on Board.

Ich mache ein SoftRaid, es gibt kaum Raid5 IDE Controller die noch bezahlbar sind.

Ich erstatte dann bericht ob es mit den neuen System geht.

DANKE nochmals

gruß DOC

----------

## PrakashP

Oops, hatte da was falsch in Erinnerung.  :Smile:  Nimm besser einen vanilla kernel mit integrierten xfs. (die neusten 2.4er (evtl pre) sollten das haben.) Dann hilft man dir garantiert auf lkml wieter. Vor allem kam erst vor kurzem (ein paar Wochen her) ein fix für highpoint controller rein.

Übrigens, es gibt auch einen patch für reiserfs+acl. Wenn du auf 2.6 umsteigen willst, kann ich dich auf die "love-sources" verweisen, die diesen patch integireren. Im "other things" Forum mal schauen.

----------

## loc-doc

Erst mal ein dickes danke schön.

Aber ich muss mich mal authen ich kann nur wenig engl. aber danke für den Link.

Den vanilla nehm ich dann als nächstes bau mir gerade ein Testsystem auf hdb auf.

Ich bin echt mal gespannt, wenn das im neuen System geht bring ich mich um *grrrr*

Noch 4 src zu mergen dann kommt der neuboot.

----------

## loc-doc

Also neues System aufgespielt:

Es geht immer noch nicht  :x , werde jetzt es dann mal mit vanilla sources probieren.

folgenden src sind momentan drauf: 

sys-kernel/gs-sources-2.4.25_pre7-r2

sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.19-r1

app-admin/addpatches-0.2

app-admin/syslog-ng-1.6.0_rc3-r1

app-crypt/hashalot-0.1.0

app-arch/tar-1.13.25-r3

app-arch/cpio-2.5

app-arch/ncompress-4.2.4

app-arch/bzip2-1.0.2-r3

app-arch/gzip-1.3.3-r2

app-arch/sharutils-4.2.1-r6

app-portage/ufed-0.34

sys-devel/make-3.80

sys-devel/libtool-1.4.3-r3

sys-devel/m4-1.4-r1

sys-devel/bin86-0.16.0

sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.3-r1

sys-devel/gettext-0.12.1

sys-devel/patch-2.5.9

sys-devel/autoconf-2.58-r1

sys-devel/binutils-2.14.90.0.7-r4

sys-devel/gnuconfig-20030708

sys-devel/flex-2.5.4a-r5

sys-devel/bc-1.06-r5

sys-devel/gcc-3.3.2-r5

sys-devel/automake-1.7.7

sys-devel/bison-1.875

sys-devel/libperl-5.8.2

dev-db/mysql-4.0.17

net-dns/bind-9.2.2-r2

net-dns/bind-tools-9.2.2

net-nds/openldap-2.1.26

media-libs/libpng-1.2.5-r4

media-libs/jpeg-6b-r3

media-libs/tiff-3.5.7-r1

sys-apps/pam-login-3.14

sys-apps/pciutils-2.1.11

sys-apps/hdparm-5.4

sys-apps/man-1.5l-r6

sys-apps/findutils-4.1.20-r1

sys-apps/sed-4.0.7

sys-apps/vixie-cron-3.0.1-r3

sys-apps/kbd-1.08-r5

sys-apps/setserial-2.17-r2

sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8

sys-apps/psmisc-21.2-r4

sys-apps/procps-3.1.15

sys-apps/usbutils-0.11-r3

sys-apps/portage-2.0.50-r1

sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.6.13

sys-apps/less-381

sys-apps/modutils-2.4.25

sys-apps/gawk-3.1.3-r1

sys-apps/miscfiles-1.3-r1

sys-apps/grep-2.5.1-r1

sys-apps/ed-0.2-r3

sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.4-r4

sys-apps/coreutils-5.0.91-r4

sys-apps/attr-2.4.7-r1

sys-apps/help2man-1.29

sys-apps/cronbase-0.2.1-r2

sys-apps/hotplug-20040105

sys-apps/man-pages-1.65

sys-apps/util-linux-2.12-r4

sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r7

sys-apps/debianutils-1.16.7-r4

sys-apps/shadow-4.0.3-r9

sys-apps/texinfo-4.5

sys-apps/groff-1.18.1-r4

sys-apps/fbset-2.1

sys-apps/acl-2.2.13-r1

sys-apps/file-4.06

sys-apps/slocate-2.7-r5

sys-apps/which-2.16

sys-boot/grub-0.93.20030118

sys-libs/pam-0.77

sys-libs/readline-4.3-r4

sys-libs/db-1.85-r1

sys-libs/ncurses-5.3-r5

sys-libs/zlib-1.1.4-r2

sys-libs/slang-1.4.9

sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.0-r5

sys-libs/db-4.1.25_p1-r3

sys-libs/glibc-2.3.2-r9

sys-libs/cracklib-2.7-r8

sys-libs/pwdb-0.62

net-fs/samba-2.2.8a

net-libs/openslp-1.0.11

net-mail/ssmtp-2.48

net-mail/mailbase-0.00-r5

net-misc/rsync-2.6.0

net-misc/wget-1.9-r2

net-misc/ssh-3.2.5

net-misc/dhcpcd-1.3.22_p4-r2

net-misc/openssh-3.7.1_p2-r2

net-misc/dhcp-3.0_p2-r3

net-misc/iputils-020927

net-print/cups-1.1.20

dev-lang/python-2.3.3

dev-lang/perl-5.8.2-r1

dev-libs/popt-1.7-r1

dev-libs/glib-1.2.10-r5

dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7c-r1

dev-libs/expat-1.95.6-r1

dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.14

dev-libs/libol-0.3.9

dev-perl/PlRPC-0.2016-r1

dev-perl/TermReadKey-2.21

dev-perl/Storable-2.07-r1

dev-perl/DBI-1.37

dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.1027

dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.37

dev-util/dialog-0.9_beta20031002

dev-python/python-fchksum-1.6.1-r1

app-editors/nano-1.2.2

sys-fs/xfsprogs-2.3.9

sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.34

sys-fs/reiserfsprogs-3.6.11

sys-fs/devfsd-1.3.25-r3

sys-fs/raidtools-1.00.3-r1

sys-fs/jfsutils-1.1.2

app-shells/sash-3.6

app-shells/bash-2.05b-r9

net-dialup/ppp-2.4.1-r14

net-dialup/rp-pppoe-3.5

Man das gibt es nicht!

gruß DOC

----------

## pi314

 *Quote:*   

> Board mit VIA Chipsatz von Epox mit 2 Raid Controllern onBoard von High Point 

 und da liegt wohl auch schon das ganze Problem: Du hast vermutlich ein Bord mit eingebautem Datenschredder, also eins mit dem VIA-Bug

(Google mal nach, das Problem hatten viele etwas ältere Boards mit VIA-Chipsatz)

Ich selber hatte das Problem auch in Zusammenhang mit (Epox, VIA, HighPoint, WinXP/Win9X...). Die einzige sichere Lösung die ich gefunden hab war nur eine Festplatte zu verwenden. Alles andere hat unweigerlich zu Datenverlust geführt

EDIT: noch einen Link auf ne Meldung von heise.de zum VIA-IDE-Bug: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/17063

----------

## PrakashP

War der bug nicht nur im Zusammenhang mit Verwendugn des VIA eigenen IDE? VIA's schrottige Impl. des PCI Busses alleine führt noch nicht zu Datenverlusten...

----------

## loc-doc

Ne du das prob habe ich nicht meine Hardware

Epox Mainboard 8k9a+

 - KT400

 - VT8235

 - HPT374

 - Winbond W83697HF

 - ALC 650

Ich werde morgen mal W2K Installieren wenn es da geht werde ich wohl auf diese Kiste W2k drauf bleiben.

Mach jetzt seit 5 Tagen nichts anders als da zu probieren und zu probieren und das ohne richtige Kenntniss darüber zu haben, mir fehlt hier echt nichts ein was ich da machen kann.

danke !

gruß DOC

----------

## SnorreDev

 *pi314 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Board mit VIA Chipsatz von Epox mit 2 Raid Controllern onBoard von High Point  und da liegt wohl auch schon das ganze Problem: Du hast vermutlich ein Bord mit eingebautem Datenschredder, also eins mit dem VIA-Bug
> 
> (Google mal nach, das Problem hatten viele etwas ältere Boards mit VIA-Chipsatz)

 

Das Ding hatte ich auch - seitdem NO VIA CHIPSET. Den Schrott hab ich nach 6 Monaten nur Aerger direkt verkauft. Zum Glueck - nach 2 Monaten ist meinem Nachnutzer das Ding komplett abgeraucht und hat 2 HDD's mitgenommen *phuuuuu*

Das war der erste und letzte VIA Chipset. Dann lieber die stabielen AMD oder SIS Chipsets.

----------

## master_fod

hallo zusammen,

habe exakt das selbe problem wie loc-doc!   :Crying or Very sad: 

und ich hab eine asus a7n266-c -> also nvida chipset und 2x promise tx100 controller!

thx für die hilfe von euch aber alles was ihr oben geschrieben habt hab ich schon getestet:   :Confused:   ich weis leider auch nicht mehr weiter ich bin schon kurz vor der verzeifelung!!!!

thx für eure hilfe !!!

greets

master_fod

----------

## Gentoo Server

ich habe hpt374 an I875 und ecc speicher also quasi das beste

leider mit dem kernel treiber nur CRC

alle 600mb ist das file kaputt

argh

----------

## Sandlord

 *Gentoo Server wrote:*   

> ich habe hpt374 an I875 und ecc speicher also quasi das beste
> 
> leider mit dem kernel treiber nur CRC
> 
> alle 600mb ist das file kaputt
> ...

 

Benutzt doch LVM ! Damit hatte ich bisher keine Probleme, wenn kein Hardwaredefekt auftrat.  Das Problem ist nur, das man sich auf Datenverluste einstellen muss da es nicht so sicher wie RAID mit mirroring ist . Ein Festplattenausfall kann (muss aber nbicht) zu einem krassen Datenverlust führen.

Meine MP3 Sammlung hatte damals zu 90% überlebt, meine Filme waren weg. (4 platten 2x60GB 2x30GB) ... habe jetzt 4x160GB drin....

Gruß,

Sandlord

----------

## master_fod

ich will aber leider kein LVM sondern ich möchte RAID5! ich brauche datensicherheit! es muss RAID5 sein.

ich hab nochmals die hardware gecheckt!

mainboard bios aufgespielt und von beiden promise kontroller auch das aktuelle bios (Promise Ultra100 TX2)

leider immer noch das selbe probelm!

bitte helft uns doch jemand *traurig schau*

mfg

----------

## Gentoo Server

 *Sandlord wrote:*   

>  *Gentoo Server wrote:*   ich habe hpt374 an I875 und ecc speicher also quasi das beste
> 
> leider mit dem kernel treiber nur CRC
> 
> alle 600mb ist das file kaputt
> ...

 

ich habe keinen palttendefekt der hpt374 treiber scheint nicht zu gehen!

----------

## UTgamer

Ich habe eine stabile Arbeitsweise mit meinen Promise RAID-0 Kontrollern erarbeitet.

Er läuft stabil wenn ich weder APM noch ACPI aktiviere! 

Also kein Energiesparmanagement in den Kernel!

Der einzige spürbare Nachteil den ich jetzt habe ist beim herunterfahren, da steht dann: 

"Power off". Muss ich also von Hand ausschalten.

Zusätzlich brachte dies noch den Vorteil das die nVidia-Treiber jetzt auch in jeder 

Version stabil laufen.  :Wink: 

----------

## master_fod

hi ho ..

ich hab soeben das probelm gelöst ....  es waren NUR simple absolut simple SAMBA einstellungen die bei mir schuld waren

;   nt acl support = yes

;   socket options = IPTOS_LOWDELAY TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

;   client code page = 850

;   character set = yes

;   character set = ISO8859-15

cya

master_fod

----------

